# Can water be obtained from a home's hot water tank?



## BlackJackStabber (Sep 5, 2016)

In an emergency can water be obtained from a home's hot water tank?

If so how do you get water from it? Is there a valve or do you need to puncture it?

Once obtained do you need to boil it before drinking? I figure you would.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes...they all have a drain....and no, it would not be absolutely necessary to boil..What do you think the "boiler" does in the first place??!!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

where's your sign ?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

If you don't mind a little case of Legionaires Disease you can drink the water from the tank.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ole' Blackjackass plans on stealing *YOUR* hot water heater, just needs you to show him how it works.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> If you don't mind a little case of Legionaires Disease you can drink the water from the tank.


Wouldn't you think that a showerhead does a better job of exposing you to legionella than drinking it IF it was present in your hot water ?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Wouldn't you think that a showerhead does a better job of exposing you to legionella than drinking it IF it was present in your hot water ?


I think it can grow in a slowly cooling tank.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I think it can grow in a slowly cooling tank.


It would have to go anaerobic before the bacteria would have a chance, and in a closed system, that would not be likely anytime soon.

A few drops of bleach would be an appropriate prophylaxis against any bacteria or virus in ANY water after the fall.

The bigger danger would be cholera from streams, rivers, and standing water due to decomposing bodies....both human and animal.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I think it can grow in a slowly cooling tank.


True, if the bacteria is present. The bacteria likes warm water. You would need to aspirate the bacteria while drinking it in order to get legionella.

The showerhead is using some of the water from your water heater if you mix hot and cold. So if its present in the tank then you're probably already being exposed.

So if you've been showering in it, I don't see a big risk of legionella by drinking it.

Boiling it would kill any legionella.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> It would have to go anaerobic before the bacteria would have a chance, and in a closed system, that would not be likely anytime soon.
> 
> A few drops of bleach would be an appropriate prophylaxis against any bacteria or virus in ANY water after the fall.
> 
> The bigger danger would be cholera from streams, rivers, and standing water due to decomposing bodies....both human and animal.


Legionella can grow like wild fire in a closed system if the conditions are right.

You're knowledgeable. .....I like you.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Legionella can grow like wild fire in a closed system if the conditions are right.


I agree, but in a closed system, the bacteria has to be introduced. It can't just "appear". If no water coming into the system. It would have to have already been "seeded" into the tank prior to the collapse. Otherwise it remains a closed system, and essentially sterile unless there is an air channel that would allow for it to go anaerobic and allow for bacterial expansion and division.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> I agree, but in a closed system, the bacteria has to be introduced. It can't just "appear". If no water coming into the system. It would have to have already been "seeded" into the tank prior to the collapse. Otherwise it remains a closed system, and essentially sterile unless there is an air channel that would allow for it to go anaerobic and allow for bacterial expansion and division.


The potable public supply is breached on a regular basis, infact its breeched at all times. No system that large is 100% leak free. So it's often present but not causing any issues.

The bacteria is often present but doesn't thrive unless the conditions improve for its proliferation, then that would change.

It's unlikely though because you would most likely run out of water before the levels increased.

The best protection would be keeping your water over 140 degrees or higher.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My first thought is that if you are needing to drink water out of your water heater, you are one step away from raiding your neighbors house


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> My first thought is that if you are needing to drink water out of your water heater, you are one step away from raiding your neighbors house


I'm pretty sure he's already in his neighbours house. With that street gang he joined.. you know, from Lollipop Crt.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yah, Maine Marine is probably right. I asked the guy if he was from Oakland......Oakland Raiders.

Which brings me to Las Vegas, where the Oakland Raiders may end up in a few years.

I hope so, Vegas loves the Raiders.

Vegas was the home to a legionella outbreak at the Aria Hotel and Casino. Here is a very comprehensive link.

I'm certainly no expert and will readily admit my info my not be exact.

https://www.southernnevadahealthdistrict.org/download/outbreaks/legionnaires-interim-report.pdf


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys I would not give the OP any info, slime like that needs to be gone from here,

if he wants he can add some E.Coli to the water to clear it up from the scale and oxides.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

why wasn't this guy banned?


----------

